# Symphonica Music



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

There are many artists comprising symphonies across the world making beautifull music!

I like the Falco Symphony group...






What do you think about the rating of Falco Symphony musicians compared with other symphony groups?
And can you tell me about other cool symphony musicians who support a specific artist and also their good performances?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no idea what rating, where, you write of.

I think you've imagined that those players who back up this singer are some sort of permanent ensemble associated with the singer.

Most of the time, acoustic instrumentalists who back up a popular act are independent contractors, classically trained musicians who free-lance.

Touring artists and their management either hire different musicians from city to city, saving on the expenses of travel and lodgings, or will tour with at least a handful of corp musicians who know the parts well, picking up the additionally needed players in each new locality on the tour itinerary.

The "symphonists" you write of are free-lance musicians. They play anything from the most badly written film music to the most glorious of well-written music in any number of genres. I.e. They play what they've been paid to play.

[[ ADD many of the young players you see in such back up groups are recent music conservatory graduates, happy and willing to find any sort of decent paying work as performers: some do not at all care for the more pop kinds of music they are paid to play (musicals, movie scores, backing up rock groups), and are continually hoping to find and secure a posit ion in an orchestra which does nothing but regularly programmed classical music.]]


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Then do you mean that these musicians are much of like any of us ordinary people and when they receive their invitation they come together play their music! This opera symphony tradition dates back to from Byzantine Era times of 800 a.d. pertaining to Salieri and Mozart as their conductors! 
Do these musicians then play their instruments as a serious vocation or is it just for their leisure?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

bellbottom said:


> Then do you mean that these musicians are much of like any of us ordinary people and when they receive their invitation they come together play their music! This opera symphony tradition dates back to from Byzantine Era times of 800 a.d. pertaining to Salieri and Mozart as their conductors!
> Do these musicians then play their instruments as a serious vocation or is it just for their leisure?


Is there perhaps some language filter going on here? Not a criticism, but your English sounds translated from another language which I suspect is your native language.

Those musicians are highly qualified professionals who hire out. Very few professional musicians have a full-time job / post with just one orchestra, there just are not enough orchestras for that.

The rest give private lessons, and play professional theater musicals, shows, go into a recording studio and play back-up parts for pop music, all genres, etc.

Most Opera companies have their own 'permanent' orchestra, a group of musicians on contract who play exclusively for that particular company during the season.

Those seasons, symphony and opera, are not the full year around. Often, summers, you will find those musicians in many positions, teaching in music camps, playing in other ensembles, summer music festivals, etc.

That pick-up orchestra, the players in the Falco video, if that was a one-time video production, were free-lance musicians who came in to the studio, first saw their parts there, and had at the most one rehearsal. These musicians can sight-read about anything at tempo and with 100% accuracy, something like the Falco, which is on the very simple end of what these musicians are trained and ready to do, needs no more than one rehearsal for musicians like that to then deliver a perfect performance. Also, the cash meter is running on a video shoot - time for extra rehearsals is not in their budget.

It is the same for the Hollywood film score industry. There is no full-time on hire orchestra, but there are a known number of readily available professional musicians on a list. When the studio needs to record a score, those musicians are called. One read-through, then a recorded take, usually done in one go and not needing a second take. Though that work is not a full-time job, those known within that industry are called fairly often, which adds up to nearly a full income. Those musicians, too, play other jobs, and often teach privately or are on staff in a university or conservatory in the immediate area in southern California.

That is what classically trained musicians are known for, lightening quick learning, accuracy, and very reliable delivery.

Make no mistake, though, even the back-up players for those pop music video productions you see are full-time professional musicians, it is what they do, exclusively, for a living.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh you mean the hollywood background music is too played by orchestra musicians!
I checked my mind's visions memories that once i had gone to some european country perhaps it was italy or maybe england! Their the person who had told me about where the opera musicians came together he showed me to that place. I clearly remember that when the day came when the musicians were called to play their music before me, they deliberately never showed up! So i asked where were they and he gave me a list of musicians. So i went in search for them and could never found not a single musician of the opera! Some people said they just appeared from nowhere and were ordinary people in their real lives! But on their opera day they wore new dresses, make their hairs, apply make-up and show up! So days passed by and the person who knew about them again called them but still they never appeared at the opera! So then i had to personally take up the matter in searching the musicians one by one! When i finally caught hold of all of them(some were running like as in mozart movies i after them at rainy night, some were gasping for breathe!!) i took them to the opera! And they seem so stubborn and face drooping that they decline to play any music for me to listen! So i had to request them a lot even young women who played violins to listen to me! Otherwise they were thinking of running away from me!!!
They then finally played their tunes after couple of days i liked it, and asked them if i could conduct them! But again they seem not entirely understanding me or what i wanted them to play! They were playing all the wrong tunes!!! Perhaps they knew that i had no knowledge of mozart musics and i came just to tease them!!!
They were not falco symphony musicians but of some other country! I don't know which but the person said that they were notable and were of high ranks!

They were seated just as in video in my mind's memories, while i was standing at the left hand side near the stage of the cornerest musician!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bellbottom said:


> Oh you mean the hollywood background music is too played by orchestra musicians!
> I checked my mind's visions memories that once i had gone to some european country perhaps it was italy or maybe england! Their the person who had told me about where the opera musicians came together he showed me to that place. I clearly remember that when the day came when the musicians were called to play their music before me, they deliberately never showed up! So i asked where were they and he gave me a list of musicians. So i went in search for them and could never found not a single musician of the opera! Some people said they just appeared from nowhere and were ordinary people in their real lives! But on their opera day they wore new dresses, make their hairs, apply make-up and show up! So days passed by and the person who knew about them again called them but still they never appeared at the opera! So then i had to personally take up the matter in searching the musicians one by one! When i finally caught hold of all of them(some were running like as in mozart movies i after them at rainy night, some were gasping for breathe!!) i took them to the opera! And they seem so stubborn and face drooping that they decline to play any music for me to listen! So i had to request them a lot even young women who played violins to listen to me! Otherwise they were thinking of running away from me!!!
> They then finally played their tunes after couple of days i liked it, and asked them if i could conduct them! But again they seem not entirely understanding me or what i wanted them to play! They were playing all the wrong tunes!!! Perhaps they knew that i had no knowledge of mozart musics and i came just to tease them!!!
> They were not falco symphony musicians but of some other country! I don't know which but the person said that they were notable and were of high ranks!
> ...


Leave him to ramble in his fantasies.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

So i like the mozart movie a lot, but some still wouldn't!!!

http://ffilms.org//?s=amadeus+mozart

Infact i had even met old salieri in time travel!!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Oh, oh.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> So i like the mozart movie a lot, but some still wouldn't!!!
> 
> http://ffilms.org//?s=amadeus+mozart
> 
> Infact i had even met old salieri in time travel!!!


Do I have to be here in my professional capacity!?!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bix said:


> Do I have to be here in my professional capacity!?!


Not unless you can prescribe


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Not unless you can prescribe


Certainly, but I think a pharmacological/counselling mix is needed.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aren't my looks like mozart?

I remember that i was standing as a young lad at the left hand side corner of the opera musicians and still again coming to see the musicians play even after centuries!
So i think even after ages the musicians are replaced by their descendants equally talented!!!
Then on a day, a semi bald man fair with spectacles came from the steps behind there was a door to the stage. He too then sat with the musicians to play. I recall that my fingers were aching and i thought not to copy the tunes of the mozart symphonies. But in all the number went to 30 days or maybe 30 symphonies of mozart played still!!!?





I calculated it to be precisely only 25-28, but they were saying proudly that we will take it to 40 symphonies!
I remember that i had already listened to the 30 symphonies of mozart but as my memorizing was weak i couldn't grasp it well! Though i felt that many musicians played their own constructed tunes inbetween as if they were on their own during the 30 symphonies!

Funny that i looked back again and pointed that there once used to sit salieri. And mozart was in 800 a.d. and still through ages people, the buildings and musicians with the temperament were still there!!!
But i still have not listened to mozart symphonies, or maybe i already have inculcated knowledge of Mozart music in my mind, and no books nor anyone could teach me!


----------

